# Does my bum look big in this??



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy on our walk this morning


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha - I love that first one Donna!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes it does Buddy, but we love you all the same 

Great photo's - Buddy is such a handsome little 'poo, I am a huge fan of his fur, that chocolate roan is gorgeous


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHHA!!!! too cute! yes buddy it does, it is a cute cockapoo bum and we love it!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pics of Buddy....lots of lovely fields to run around in too... lucky boy


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok Ive got to ask - how does he go for a wee........? Ive been putting off getting Arthur one as I cant figure it out - sorry to lower the tone!!
Hes completely gorgoeus by the way x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it is open in all the "out" areas!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh Buddy you are soooo cute - am hoping Treacle will see you on Saturday - she is still in season but coming to an end now [Thank Heavens!}


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like you have fantastic walking area!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Bootylicious Buddy!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy says "Yes Buddy it does but get a load of this fluffy bum!"  x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the second picture, he looks so happy!!! x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Daisy says "Yes Buddy it does but get a load of this fluffy bum!"  x


Wow Daisy's coats soooo long x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Daisy says "Yes Buddy it does but get a load of this fluffy bum!"  x


even from behind Daisy looks just fabulous


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Aaaw thank you! I was thinking that Buddy and Daisy look fab in their Equafleeces! It is a shame I can't enter the competition as I would quite like a fluorescent one! I don't think Daisy would win though as she looks slightly silly with all her fluffy bits poking out!  She is slightly less fluffy now especially around the rear as the groomer did not feel the need to protect her dignity  At least she is no longer in season!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Donna! Buddy is ridiculously handsome!! LOVE the first picture!  Great post xxx


----------

